

Electric meat (2012) - olalonde
http://matt.might.net/articles/electric-meat/

======
brulez
Suppose that instead the shock was intense enough to kill half the chimps and
wasn't turned off. Now the chimp that "gets out there and grabs it" causes
many deaths.

The real moral here should be the importance of passing down the reasoning
behind certain actions. Information would allow future chimps to weigh the
risk/benefit of touching the electric meat.

------
krthkv
similar [http://i.snag.gy/kdu77.jpg](http://i.snag.gy/kdu77.jpg)

~~~
dang
The OP links to a page that includes this.

